# Recovery!



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

We now have a custom recovery thanks to hashcode and cvpcs. It is not released yet but it does work. The bootstrap was finished last night and we will see it in a day or so.

http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/android-news-rumors/9296-droid-bionic-has-custom-recovery.html

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Gert_B_Frobe (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice! Was waiting to root until there was a recovery. Booyah!


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

Yay!!!!


----------



## steeeler (Jul 14, 2011)

Great! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

whats the difference between hashcodes 2nd-init recovery and cvpcs bootstrapped one?


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

This is 2edinit http://cvpcs.org/blog/2011-06-14/2nd-init._what_it_is_and_how_it_works

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

So the D3 was released tonight. Bionic should be soon!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Fersayken2 (Jun 29, 2011)

Where is the D3 release?


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

It was pulled because of a bug. Hashcode is working on a fix and it will be up tonight or tomorrow. Do not use it on a bionic. It could brick your bootloader

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Fersayken2 (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

I saw the video for the D3 earlier today, Im excited


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

APK is coming tonight. I will start a new thread for it along with DL and instructions.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

@cvpcs is posting it on twitter, I'll link (if it's legal) or comment when he does


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

mikeymop said:


> @cvpcs is posting it on twitter, I'll link (if it's legal) or comment when he does


He is also going to post here on RootzWiki, so it might do you better to just link to that. =)


----------

